# Suche: Hersteller einer Günstigen kleinen Regelung/Steuerung



## maxi (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich benötige eine kleine Regelung / Steurung für den Industriellen einsatz und wollte mal schauen ob ich hier recht einfach einen Hersteller finden kann.

Möglichst frei in einem Gehäuse (Möglichst klein) montierbar (Ohne Schaltschrank) mit integrirten Klemmleisten, alles VDE und CE Gerecht.
Spannungsversorgung 400V / 230V
Spannungsausgang 24V
Akkupufferung 24V ca 30 Minuten (30 Minuten soll die Steuerung weiter arbeiten und auch den Akkuladezyklus und akkuzustand überwachen)
Gebraucht werden ca 4-5 Analogeingänge 0-10mA 24V
2 überwachte (A) Relais Ausgänge.
6 Normale Relais Ausgänge.
Anschlussmöglichkeit für PE wird erwünscht
Programmierbar möglichst ähnlich einer Siemens 300 oder Siemens Logo etc.
Dann sollten ca 10 LED`s angesteuert werden können (Oder ein bedienbares Display, Preis extra verhandelbar)

Vorgestellt habe ich mir für jede Regelung so um die 300 Euro zu bezahlen (+ eventuell bedienbares und programmierbares Display, mit 4-5 Tasten, für maximal dann so ca. 150 Euro), ist verhandelbar.


Wir würde ca. 170-210 Stück pro Jahr kaufen, tendenz steigend.

Bei Interesse oder anregungen mich bitte PM anschreiben damit wir einen Kontakt herstellen und dann die genauen Spezifikationen (evtl. Lastenheft) erstellen können.


----------



## waldy (2 Februar 2012)

maxi, maxi, du wilst alles umsonst haben, nur günstiger Logo mit Panel kostet shcon alleine ca 300 eur., nach VDe und CE - brauhcst du erst mal Not-Aus in Schaltschrank haben, dazu kommt noch Sichercheitsrelais ca. 120 eur . , plus Schaltschrank - brauchst du trotztem.

gruß waldy

P.S. maxi, warum ignorierst du meine PN ? Kannst du bitte mir es sagen?


----------



## Mobi (3 Februar 2012)

Was sind denn das für Analogeingänge? 0-10mA 24V?


----------



## c.wehn (4 Februar 2012)

Ich würde für den Preis nichtmal die Akkus der USV bereitstellen können...


----------



## thomass5 (4 Februar 2012)

Das einzige wäre eine C-Control vom Onkel C die mir da einfallen würde. Vielleicht legen die eine Sonderedition nach deinen Wünschen für dich auf, wenn du eine größere Menge abnimmst.

Thomas


----------



## Markus (4 Februar 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> maxi, maxi, du wilst alles umsonst haben, nur günstiger Logo mit Panel kostet shcon alleine ca 300 eur., nach VDe und CE - brauhcst du erst mal Not-Aus in Schaltschrank haben, dazu kommt noch Sichercheitsrelais ca. 120 eur . , plus Schaltschrank - brauchst du trotztem.
> 
> gruß waldy
> 
> P.S. maxi, warum ignorierst du meine PN ? Kannst du bitte mir es sagen?



vermutlich weil da auch nur scheisse kommt, so wie in diesem beitrag wieder!
alter du hast keine ahnung! da oben steht wieder AUSNAHMSLOS NUR SCHEISSE!
morgen kommt so ein armer berufschüler, der liest das und glaubts am ende noch.
das man gegen deine vollendetet blödheit nichts mehr machen kann ist mir inzwischen klargeworden, aber wenn du nicht aufhörst die samen für die nächste generation von vollidioten wie dir zu sähen, dann schmeiss ich dich hier raus!



@maxi
also ich werde daraus auch nicht schlau
was muss 30s am leben gehalten werden? nur die steuerung oder mehr?
was ist das für ein analogsignal?
was bedeutet "ohne schaltschrank montierbar" wenn man es in form eines schutzgrades definiert?
wieviel strom muss der spannungsausgang treiben können?
was verstehst du unter einem überwachten relais?


----------



## maxi (4 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
das sind die Rahmenbedingungen damit man sich grundlegend etwas darunter vorstellen kann.
Hersteller wissen mit diesen Angaben schon etwas anzufangen und ich hoffe hie auf einfache weise neue Herstellerkontakte zu finden.
Der Preis richtet sich an schon bereits vorhande Steuerungen/Regelungen die wir einkaufen und ist natürlich verhandelbar.


----------



## SoftMachine (4 Februar 2012)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich benötige eine kleine Regelung / Steurung für den Industriellen einsatz und wollte mal schauen ob ich hier recht einfach einen Hersteller finden kann.



Da wirst du schwerlich etwas maßgeschneidertes finden
ich vermute, du musst deine Anfragen schon gezielter an den Mann/an den Hersteller bringen  

http://www.wlw.de/treffer/kleinsteuerungen/hersteller.html
http://www.industrystock.de/html/Kleinsteuerung/product-result-de-22264-0.html


----------



## maxi (6 Februar 2012)

Hallo, danke dir.

Ja, soll der halt so bauen wie wir es benötigen.
entwicklungskosten sind verhandelbar.
Kaufen auch über einen Zeitraum von 5 Jahren dann 1000 Stück.


----------



## Markus (6 Februar 2012)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das sind die Rahmenbedingungen damit man sich grundlegend etwas darunter vorstellen kann.
> Hersteller wissen mit diesen Angaben schon etwas anzufangen und ich hoffe hie auf einfache weise neue Herstellerkontakte zu finden.
> Der Preis richtet sich an schon bereits vorhande Steuerungen/Regelungen die wir einkaufen und ist natürlich verhandelbar.



das ist nicht richtig!
ein hersteller kann dir nur dann ein günstiges exakt kalkuliertes angebot machen wenn er eine exakte spezifikation hat.
im sonderbau geht das eher, da ist immer noch reserve drin.
aber bei deiner preisvorstellung ist kein platz mehr für "wünsch dir was" oder "ich weiß selber nicht was ich will" oder "das kann sich noch ändern"...

und bei dir fehlen bereits GRUNDLEGENDE angaben.
was das für seltsame ausgänge sind haste uns noch nicht veraten und es gibt nirgens angaben zur leistung die hinter den 24V stecken sollen.
ist das 1A oder 5000A...


----------



## Markus (6 Februar 2012)

umgebungsbedingungen?
temperaturbereich?

solche dingen können den preis um große faktoren beeinflussen...


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (7 Februar 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> vermutlich weil da auch nur scheisse kommt, so wie in diesem beitrag wieder!
> alter du hast keine ahnung! da oben steht wieder AUSNAHMSLOS NUR SCHEISSE!
> morgen kommt so ein armer berufschüler, der liest das und glaubts am ende noch.
> das man gegen deine vollendetet blödheit nichts mehr machen kann ist mir inzwischen klargeworden, aber wenn du nicht aufhörst die samen für die nächste generation von vollidioten wie dir zu sähen, dann schmeiss ich dich hier raus!



 Contenance Markus, ... Contenance!

Auch wenns schwer fällt


----------



## waldy (7 Februar 2012)

> von vollidioten wie dir zu sähen, dann schmeiss ich dich hier raus!


 - Ich denke du hast schon ein bischen zu viel genommen. Wenn als Cheff , deine Mitarbeiter können dich dagegen nichts sagen - dann ich kann dir, bei nächste Forumtreffung - alles aussagen, was ich dneke über dich.


----------



## waldy (7 Februar 2012)

@maxi


> alles VDE und CE Gerecht


 - ohne passende schaltschrank kommst du nicht weiter . Wie sonst willst du Anschlüsse für Spannungsversorgung 400V / 230V abdecken ? Einfach mit Papierkarton drauf abdecken , und das passt nach VDE Norm gut an ?


----------



## waldy (7 Februar 2012)

> schmeiss ich dich hier raus!


 - gerne , da hätte  ich hier auch nichts zu vergessen .


----------



## Verpolt (7 Februar 2012)

Ach, immer wieder herrlich die Kommentare 

Hier wirds nie langweilig


----------



## Krumnix (7 Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir das ganze Mal angeschaut. 
Also von unserer Seite ohne mal auf ein konkretes Angebot hinzuarbeiten, ist das natürlich auch schwer da eine Aussage zu treffen.

Eine Steuerung bauen, die einen großen Teil deiner Vorgaben erfüllt, sollte recht einfach sein. 
Zusatzinfos für die Versorgung der Ausgänge, Lastverhalten, Versorgung ggf. von Analogen Ausgängen, Temperatursicher, etc. sollten aber schon genannt werden, da diese
schnell den Preis erhöhen.

Unsere Sonder-Steuerungen werden sicher einen großen Teil deiner Anforderungen erfüllen oder auch überbieten. Jedoch erfüllen sie nicht die Programmierart.
D.H. einen Interpreter zu entwickeln, der dann in der Programmierung der Steuerung sich an Siemens S7 richtet, wird das Gerät unnötig teuer machen.
Wenn man 200+ Geräte im Jahr kauft, dann stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn einer solchen Programmierung. Für mich hört sich das schon eher nach Standard-Anlagen an,
worauf man in der Sprache des Herstellers ggf. mit viel Weniger Kosten das ganze hinbekommt.

Die Entwicklung eines Systems nach Kundenwunsch inkl. kleinen Reserven kostet schon gute 20K aufwärts hier.
Und dann noch auf beiden Seiten entwickeln (Hardware und Software-Tools) wird den Preis sicher bei 50K€ ankommen lassen für reine Entwicklung.
Bei geplanten 1000 Annahmen über 5 Jahren kommen pro Gerät schonmal 50€ ohne die Kosten für Material und Produktion drauf.

Gruß


----------

